# Scholarly/historical outline of the Westminster position?



## Captain Picard (Jun 4, 2015)

Is any book considered to be the "masterwork" or "Gold standard" on Westminsterian covenant theology?


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## MW (Jun 4, 2015)

Robert Shaw's commentary on the Confession provides the standard exposition. Thomas Boston's treatises on the covenant of works and covenant of grace are gold.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 4, 2015)

James,
I'm not sure exactly what you have in mind. _The Sum of Saving Knowledge_ is a short document early on included in the standard published collection of the Scottish church constitution. http://www.covenanter.org/Westminster/sumofsavingknowledge.htm

I completely second Rev.Winzer's promotion of Boston (1676-1732) especially http://digitalpuritan.net/thomas-boston/; and also Shaw (1795-1863) http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/18263-Robert-Shaw (see link in first post).

Right now, in Sunday School classes, we are going through Caspar Olevianus' _An Exposition of the Apostles' Creed,_ http://www.wtsbooks.com/an-exposition-of-the-apostles-creed-casper-olevianus-9781601780744 which is a 16th century presentation of the Christian faith, predating Johannes Cocceius (1603-69) by three-quarters of a century, who is sometimes thought of as one of the "fathers" of CT. But Olevianus (1536-87, who collaborated with Ursinus on the Heidelberg Cat.) makes the whole *Creed* out to be nothing but an expression of the *covenant* arrangement, by which God relates to his people for their salvation.

Cocceius' later (Dutch) contemporary Hermann Witsius (1636-1708) wrote _The Economy of the Covenants,_ http://www.heritagebooks.org/products/economy-of-the-covenants-between-god-and-man-2-vols.html often considered by today's scholars the standard work of its day, and roughly contemporaneous with the Westminster Divines (1643-47), though slightly later in time (Latin 1677, h/t wikipedia). Here, though from a Duchman rather than an Scotsman or Englishman, is a biblical theology of the covenant.

I think whatever modern work you consult should be measured against such older expressions as these. Most recent treatments put various contemporary issues into play (not without reason, of course). That is, there's constantly an effort to update theology--whether in a faithful way, or a radical way.

So, for example, O Palmer Robertson's _The Christ of the Covenants_ is obviously dependent on historic CT for its main outlines. But, he offers his own definition of "covenant" (a bond in blood sovereignly administered), he denies Adam's relation to God pre-fall is explicitly covenantal, and has no place for an eternal covenant of Redemption. That last is explicitly taught in _The Sum of Saving Knowledge_.

I gladly recommend OPR's work as valuable and helpful; but it is self-consciously modern and "updating" in its approach; and it isn't always clear to a novice where he parts ways with the classic position (or what the classic position might say distinct from his own view). I can something similar of _Sacred Bond,_ by Brown & Keele, which takes a 2K-leaning approach.

Perhaps the best thought is the advice of CS Lewis, who said read an old book for every modern book you read. And if you must choose, then choose a classic.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 4, 2015)

Another worthwhile book on that front is "Bond of Love" by David McKay


----------



## Justified (Jun 5, 2015)

MW said:


> Robert Shaw's commentary on the Confession provides the standard exposition. Thomas Boston's treatises on the covenant of works and covenant of grace are gold.


Where can one find said treaties of Thomas Boston.


----------



## MW (Jun 5, 2015)

Justified said:


> Where can one find said treaties of Thomas Boston.



In his Works, vol. 11 and 8.

https://books.google.com.au/books?i...QX3mYL4Bw&ved=0CEYQ6AEwBw#v=onepage&q&f=false

https://books.google.com.au/books?i...QX3mYL4Bw&ved=0CFIQ6AEwCQ#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 5, 2015)

You might wish to consult this book: http://www.heritagebooks.org/unity-...formed-tradition-to-the-westminster-assembly/

And you can download the original thesis for free from this link: http://ethos.bl.uk/OrderDetails.do?did=1&uin=uk.bl.ethos.495270


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jun 5, 2015)

If you want an exposition of the WCF as we have it today, as mentioned above, Shaw is a great one. However I am currently reading J. V. Fesko's Theology of the Westminster Standards found here:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Theology-Westminster-Standards-Theological/dp/1433533111

Here is Michael Horton's endorsement:
“One of the ways of demonstrating the abiding relevance of our confessions is to understand the conversations and debates from which they emerged. John Fesko has done precisely this. Digging around each plant in the Westminster garden, Fesko exposes the rich soil that still nourishes our faith and practice. I picked up this book expecting to find a resource to be consulted, but found myself reading the whole work through with rapt attention. There is gold in these hills!”
—Michael Horton, J. Gresham Machen Professor of Systematic Theology and Apologetics, Westminster Seminary California.


----------



## Captain Picard (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot everyone. All helpful. Downloaded a kindle copy of the Shaw commentary this morning.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 5, 2015)

Shaw also available in a nice online format here:
http://www.reformed.org/documents/shaw/


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Jun 5, 2015)

Those are all good books. I would add a contemporary book that is helpfully formatted in a series of questions and answer. 35 chapters long but actually not a large book. It is J. G. Vos' Studies in the Covenant of Grace.


----------

